# Rosko in the ROK



## Netplayn (12 mo ago)

We just adopted Rosko in South Korea (ROK) with the help of @rebelrescuesk
Rosko was rescued from the Namyangju puppy mill in South Korea where 300+ dogs were held.
We're so pleased to welcome him to our family and a life of belly rubs and sleeping in the bed!
Please follow @rebelrescuesk on Instagram or Facebook. They can arrange airline transport of dogs to the US and Canada. #adoptdontshop


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations! What a cutie!
I know our local MSPCA started working with a group that was saving dogs from the meat market over in Korea. There was such a shortage of dogs during the pandemic. Sadly, now that some people are back to work, they are dumping their pets back at the MSPCA.
Anyway, best of luck with Rosko. He is adorable.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He is very cute and very alert-looking!

Have fun and good look with that little guy!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He's adorable. Hope you have a great life together


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Beautiful dog! Have fun with your baby 🧡


----------



## LanaJ (5 mo ago)

Rosko is adorable. Our pup is from Korea too!


----------

